

Freakonomics meets Moneyball - DEinspanjer
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14587290
Mozilla's metrics guru, Ken Kovash and Steven ("Freakonomics") Levitt compile statistics and explore minimax play in Football and Baseball showing interesting correlations in choices that can cost teams wins.
======
DEinspanjer
Also an article in the WSJ:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870442930457446...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704429304574467362703310126.html)

Here is a link to the NEBR.org digest report of the paper:
<http://www.nber.org/digest/oct09/w15347.html>

